# what do i need to get??



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay: I have a commemorative "CROWN ROYAL" set produced in the 60's , ho scale loco box car open top car , and passneger car. The passenger is missing wheels/axles on back trucks. what size do i need to get?? I see 34 inch 36 inch?? and which is best for the cars, plastic or metal wheels?? Educate me guys


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well im not sure exactly but personially I would say go metal wheels (may need to replace existing wheels) but IMO metal wheels tend to do better...


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*what do i need here??*

Thanks for your reply NEW BERLIN: It also stirs me to ask, if using metal wheels, they are neccessary to put led lighting in cars?? i am only assuming that some kind of pick up rides on the wheels To send voltage to the lighting??


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Handy you want to use metal wheels as the plastic wheels will make the rails get dirty faster and that means more cleaning of track and locomotive wheels. You will have to buy special wheels if you want to put lights in the car as normal metal wheels are isolated in the middle. You can get a whole box of wheels for 40.00 to 50.00 dollars


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Thanks for your reply NEW BERLIN: It also stirs me to ask, if using metal wheels, they are neccessary to put led lighting in cars?? i am only assuming that some kind of pick up rides on the wheels To send voltage to the lighting??


as lears said yes they will be, you will need special sets for that as the "normal" wheels are isolated in the middle, Im mostly on plastic wheels (uuug) and they do tend to dirty the track a lot faster, but im ok with it for now as I slowly convert my cars to metal wheels...

another advantage of metal wheels is they tend to run smoother!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*what do i need here?*

Hey lears, and new berlin: thanks much guys, I figured metal wheels had non conductive axles, we arent ready for on board lighting yet, just seeking info as we progress Ok so what size wheels do i need for passenger cars?? and what is size used by most for box cars?? Is there some way to tell by looking?? a mark somewhere maybe?? I dont have anything to steal from at this time:laugh: I will probably stay with plastic especially on this particular car as wont be ran much more of a display set. I got the crown royal set from a guy in texas he had got it new in the sixties at a liquor store:laugh: contacted crown royal and they said archives showed in 67 they released about 100 sets, first and last of christmas promotion deal!! they think there may be a grain car but their records were in a fire and some missing. if so i am missing that one


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

36" wheels for passenger cars.

36" wheels for freight cars 100+ton capacity.
33" wheels for freight cars less than 100ton capacity. (this will be your standard)
28" wheels on some modern low-deck enclosed autoracks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Intermountain metel wheels work very well for this situation. They have only one wheel isolated and therefore the axle wipes will pick up power off the axles. You can get bronze pickup's for around $5 a set of 4 and the wheels and axles will run you from around .55 to .75 each depending on who you get them from. PM me if you need to know where to get them.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Gandy,
I would love to see pictures of the train as I love advertising related stuff. If you need metal wheels let me know I can help you out and will give you better pricing than anyone on these boards!!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*what do i need to get?*

Thanks cvr that cleared up the muddy waters for me:laugh: Is there a table /chart published by some body i can print out some where???? Thats just like couplers, i have one set that has all horn hook, belongs to grndson, all others are knuckle, and dont dare ask me which ones, i have looked on the kaydee website and came away confused i think most guys say kadee #5 is what everyone use I can say this the set with horn hook seem to me to stay hooked better no problems so far, the newer stuff with knuckes still have bugs, and yes have made sure track is nice and level and no bumps or rough spots where track come togetherhwell:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Thanks cvr that cleared up the muddy waters for me:laugh: Is there a table /chart published by some body i can print out some where???? Thats just like couplers, i have one set that has all horn hook, belongs to grndson, all others are knuckle, and dont dare ask me which ones, i have looked on the kaydee website and came away confused i think most guys say kadee #5 is what everyone use I can say this the set with horn hook seem to me to stay hooked better no problems so far, the newer stuff with knuckes still have bugs, and yes have made sure track is nice and level and no bumps or rough spots where track come togetherhwell:



Gandy,
In HO Scale Kadee #5 are probably the most popular (that is until Kadee stops making them and changes the number). I will look for a wheel chart for you as I thought I had one before from the NMRA give me a few minutes.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

NMRA for wheel standards

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/S-4_2ScaleWheels.html

even more info

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/consist.html


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OH price wars...I love it!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay like i tell my 2 grndsons, You guys play nice or I'll put you in the "NAUGHTY CORNER":laugh: NO sean you don't get any cookies


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Okay like i tell my 2 grndsons, You guys play nice or I'll put you in the "NAUGHTY CORNER":laugh: NO sean you don't get any cookies


oh I always play nice....


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Bryler: Camera is charging will get pics later tonight on the crown royal train and post tomorrow. Where should i post them . what section?? i want to do it right :thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Thanks Bryler: Camera is charging will get pics later tonight on the crown royal train and post tomorrow. Where should i post them . what section?? i want to do it right :thumbsup:


seeing as how you talked about it in this thread why not just post them here...


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay going to take shot at this, not that good on camera:laugh: but here is my favorite for you to see hopefully


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Okay going to take shot at this, not that good on camera:laugh: but here is my favorite for you to see hopefully


really cool!!! thanks for sharing..:thumbsup:

just found that there are some other cars in that set too

a tanker
another passenger car
a MOW car with barrels of crown
a gondola
a flat car with two trailers

really really neat piece and it looks great!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep put some nice lighting in the engine the passanger car and the caboose and it would look even better!
I'm working on my Wild Turkey train right now!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

OKAY BRYLER: Steer me where you saw this or where available, as have to complete the set one way or another, lady at crown wasnt sure what all else went with it as she said their records were in a fire and she knew some were missing!!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I just did a search on ebay and the other cars came up!!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sean: i thought about that posible in the futre!! This one will be my display piece and will stay DC!! I hope you guys could see the pic fair as stated i need training in that area, wife wasnt handy to shoot pic, I can over haul your mainframe, cameras i"m lacking in!!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*What do i need to get*

Okay Bryler , need more instructions, all i could find was one "O" scale box car and was not one of the orignals What did you put in for search???


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

search "ho crown royal" and then completed items


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay bryler will try that!!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

guess i"m not holding mouth right will try again tomorrow, did what you said bryler and got zilch!!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*What do i need to get?*

Okay Bryler: Take me by the hand and give me step by step how you got to these trains on e-bay I log in,go to model rr& trains, go to ho, and at top put in crown royal. I tried what you said >>>NADA>> Zilch!!! Are these ones that have already sold???? Now there was a guy couple of yrs ago in detroit that was making knockoffs of the originals:laugh: He also sells the football trains and other supposedly commemorative trains. last yr he put up a NAPA train, but was 100.00 higher than what i could get it through my local NAPA guy:laugh: I want to aquire only the pieces that actually belong with my set, and will have to have proof they are original release!! So any help greatly appreciated on this end!!


----------

